# Depersonalization/Derealization World Map



## ThoughtOnFire

https://www.diseasemaps.org/en/depersonalization-disorder


----------



## Photogenic_Potato

im on the map


----------



## Guest

BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! I really think more people should sign up for this, you can sign up anonymously and it would spread the word!


----------

